# Best Accessory You've Gotten



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

For me it would be a Decalgirl skin, whats your fave accessory?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hard to say, but I think my Tree of Life Oberon cover is my favorite...for now.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

My bobarra Austen (frogs) cover.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Either my wild Rose oberon or My Bobbara Austen (blue/ yellow flowers)


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine would definitely be my Bobarra Austen cover.  I love the way it looks and the feeling of security it gives me for my Kindle.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

My Noreve covers for K2 and DX


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

A tie between my custom DecalGirl skin (thanks Cagnes) and my Oberon blue butterfly cover. Love them both!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

My M-Edge Platform -- followed closely by my M-Edge E-Luminator2.

Love my DecalGirl skin, but if I had to give something up, I'd give that up before losing the extra protection my M-Edge cover gives!


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

Absolutely, by far, my Oberon Roof of Heaven in purple. (and I've had 5 other covers!!)


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I love all three of my accessories.......M-edge Prodigy cover, e-lluminator2 light and my 'Sacred' decalgirl skin in matte!  

Leslie R.


----------



## grjag (Jun 18, 2009)

My M-edge purple cover.


----------



## Aprille (Apr 17, 2010)

leslieray said:


> I love all three of my accessories.......M-edge Prodigy cover, e-lluminator2 light and my 'Sacred' decalgirl skin in matte!


^^^ What Leslie said and in the same order. Love, love, *LOVE* my e-Luminator 2 light that fits into my M-Edge Prodigy cover. It swivels and illuminates the K2 screen perfectly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I cannot choose just one. My custom Decalgirl skin, my beautiful sky blue Oberon Butterfly, my Mighty Bright and my Peeramid pillow all work together to perfectly accessorize my Kindle.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I cannot choose just one. My custom Decalgirl skin, my beautiful sky blue Oberon Butterfly, my Mighty Bright and my Peeramid pillow all work together to perfectly accessorize my Kindle.


Oh no Heather......dare I ask? What is a Peeramid pillow TIA


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are pictures of my two Peeramids. They are perfect for the Kindle.

















You can get them on Amazon & Drugstore.com (I believe the prices are better at Drugstore.com)


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, this is hard to pin down. While I love my Oberon covers, I think my fave accessory right now is the *system* I'm currently using: 
fuchsia *M-Edge Prodigy*, with *e-luminator2 light* and *custom DecalGirl skin* I made in memory of my mom.
Also really appreciating the *Book Gem*, especially when I'm at work and the cafeteria tables aren't the cleanest.


----------



## AFH (Mar 20, 2010)

It's been a journey for a complete package:

JAVOEdge flip croc cover, DecalGirl skin, Octovo light (most functional) 

Second:

M-Edge Prodigy cover, eLuminator light (best designed cover and light together)

Close runners-up:

Oberon Tree-of-Life and Celtic Hounds covers (most attractive and unique) with Kandle


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a Kindle minimalist.  I'm not into skins, nor am I into owning multiple covers/cases and bags, etc. (not that I can't understand why others enjoy these things   )  I've got a very simple M-edge gold leather sleeve and a Kandle booklight, so they're the best (and only) accessories I've gotten. 

*Edited to add that I also have a clear silicone cover for my Kindle, but I don't use it very often anymore because I've found it's a pain, since I have to remove it to fit my Kindle into the M-edge sleeve.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

My favorite so far is my Oberon cover - da Vinci in Saddle.  I love it so much I am thinking about another.....

A little self-promotion:
For those interested in trying the popular M-Edge Prodigy and E-luminator 2 light, I have a like new set for sale for a really good price in the Buy/Sell section.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

All I have so far is the Amazon cover that I bought when I bought my Kindle , and the plum royal Decalgirl skin that I received today and in which I "dressed" my Kindle. 

So, the plum royal Decalgirl skin is my favorite so far. It is really growing on me. I just love it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a tossup between DecalGirl skins (especially the new matte finish) and my Sandy Vintage Noreve--which marked the end of my quest for a near perfect cover.  The skins make too much of an impact to be dismissed, since I hated the white frame of the Kindle, but that cover makes me smile.  I wouldn't be without either of them.

Least favorite would be the Oberon I had as a first cover.  Pretty, but I found it very impractical due to its excess weight and the amount of additional protection I had to use to keep the cover itself from being scratched. The Noreve is a perfect "throw and go" cover that suits my lifestyle, while the Oberon was like having a trophy wife...it was decorative, but high maintenance!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

hmmmmmm. I guess my purple m-edge cover. I really like it, and it keeps it safe. I don't have too much, a skin (water lilllies) and a mighty bright (also purple)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I LOVE everything Kindle, but my absolute favorite accessory is my Roof of Heaven Oberon in sky blue!  It makes my heart sing every time I look at it! 

With that being said, I do love my Venezia decalgirl skin, my peeramid pillow, my Borsa Bella travel bag and roo bag, and last but not least my Oberon Creek Bend Maple in saddle!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My pink Noreve cover and Kandle light.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Like Janet, I'm a minimalist (at least so far).  I have the Mivizu Sleek (steno-style) cover in black.  I might have gone for the lime-green one, but when I was shopping both Amazon and eBay were only showing blue and black available (and my DH has the blue).  Now that I have black, I do not recommend it -- the interior stained the white plastic of the Kindle!  All the other colors have a light gray interior so not a problem.

I put a cheap, 2/$15, black glossy skin from UrbanSkins on it because the discoloration looked dirty!  Then this forum introduced me to DecalGirl -- shame on you!  Now I have pretty matte skins for it AND my Acer netbook, waiting for my husband's birthday when I surprise him with wood-look skins for his K2i and cellphone.  I will do a photo feature when everything gets new clothes!

This cover adds almost nothing to the slimness of the K2i and has a clean bracket attachment mechanism that leaves the front of the Kindle un-obscured.  Yet it is so rigid I feel the unit is protected from being poked or flexed in my handbag.  And it stands up like an easel, or rests on the 'handlebars' of the stationary bicycle, for hands free reading.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My *DecalGirl Skin*!

I like the various covers and lights I've had, but the skins just make me happy. They add so much fun and personality and even a little protection.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

My M-Edge Prodigy covers (purple and fuchsia), eluminator lights (I have three now) and the "Birth of an Idea" Decal Girl skin. I do sometimes look at other covers because people rave about them - but then I remember that I can't use the eluminator with those covers. I mostly read at night in bed, so I NEED a book light and I love that it stays in the cover at all times.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> My M-Edge Prodigy covers (purple and fuchsia), eluminator lights (I have three now) and the "*Birth of an Idea*" Decal Girl skin. I do sometimes look at other covers because people rave about them - but then I remember that I can't use the eluminator with those covers. I mostly read at night in bed, so I NEED a book light and I love that it stays in the cover at all times.


I love that skin. I had it for my DX. It's very subtle.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Absolutely my Oberon AOT in taupe.  Followed by my Decal Girl skin "reaching out", as a very close second.  My Kandle is a necessary evil so I didn't count it


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

It would have to be the Octovo Kindle Light.  If the Noreve cover would have worked with the light, I would have stuck with it.  The Amazon Kindle elastic strap cover works for this, but I am not as found of the strap system.  I would have to research cover again to find something that works with the light and appeals to me from an eutectic point of view.

Gene


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

My Borsa Bella (custom) 'Roo bag.  It's GORGEOUS.  Only reason it out-ranks the baby blue Noreve (or the custom skin), is because I see it more, since the Kindle's in it, on the dining room table, when I'm eating/not reading.


----------



## Woodpile (May 13, 2010)

This is more practical than pretty, but I LOVE my trendydigital waterproof case! Finally, at long last, I can read something other than trashy magazines in the bathtub...I haven't used it for the beach yet, but since I can't step foot on the beach without getting pounds of sand everywhere, I'm sure I'll love it for that, too.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

in all honesty my favorite to actually use especially for long periods of time would have to be either my javoedge covers or my bobarra covers and my new roo bag


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorite is my Oberon cover. Just love the look and feel of it. I never get tired of touching it.


----------

